# 1966 gto needs crank pulley



## matt1966 (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to this forum so sorry if i'm in the wrong place. i have a 1966 gto 389 tri-power and close ratio 4 speed posi rear end.. so here's the problem, my crank/water pump pulley is warped. I just wanted to know where i could find one? I can't seem to find one anywhere. If anyone could help that would be awesome thanks.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Ames sells pulleys.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The crank pulley and water pump pulley are two different pulleys. If it _is_ the water pump pulley, check the water pump flange first. They can be bent, and make the pulley look like the problem.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

PM me if you need a crank pulley, assuming this is the 6 bolt mounting design and No A\C


----------



## old66tiger (Nov 2, 2011)

Nice repro ones out there. Ames, PY, etc.


----------



## matt1966 (Oct 24, 2011)

geeteeohguy said:


> The crank pulley and water pump pulley are two different pulleys. If it _is_ the water pump pulley, check the water pump flange first. They can be bent, and make the pulley look like the problem.


Alright. So i'll check the flange. the pulley also go's up and down when it's idling. If that matter's. and it's also come loose before and hit the motor. and it seems to start to hit the motor(if the pulley is tight or loose) if the engine is at 2500 or more rpms or around there and cause the vibration i'm guessing. the tack isn't very accurate also so i'm not sure about the rpms. I'm also not sure how to check the flange but ill try. Also sorry about this i'm not very skilled in the whole crank/water pump pulley area.

Also the current pulley in the front of the assembly is somewhere between 8.5-8.9 inches. I thought that was to big. or is it the right one? i saw one on Ames and it's 6.5


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

Matt, what setup does your car include?

AC
AIR Injection
Power Steering

We can then answer what diameter pulleys were stock.


----------



## matt1966 (Oct 24, 2011)

MaL said:


> Matt, what setup does your car include?
> 
> AC
> AIR Injection
> ...


Alright No A/C. It does have power steering. i looked up the air injection pump and i don't think it has one.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

To me, it sounds like a harmonic balancer that's coming apart, if it's "hitting the engine" and jumping up and down.....I would recommend replacing /fixing it before damage is done to the crankshaft, radiator, or hood.....


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> To me, it sounds like a harmonic balancer that's coming apart, if it's "hitting the engine" and jumping up and down.....I would recommend replacing /fixing it before damage is done to the crankshaft, radiator, or hood.....


:agree A heavy balancer that gets launched at rpm does ugly things to whatever's in its path.

Bear


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

PM me if you are looking for balancer for old 6 bolt mounting setup.


----------



## matt1966 (Oct 24, 2011)

I thought it was the balancer too but i've looked at it pretty closely before and it looks to be in pretty good shape. no cracks or wear (im no mechanic too though) but i'm tired of this problem.. it's been happening since i got the car 2-3 years ago... so i've always never really pushed it..


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

What is your location? Maybe a mechanically inclined member lives close and could take a look.


----------



## matt1966 (Oct 24, 2011)

facn8me said:


> What is your location? Maybe a mechanically inclined member lives close and could take a look.


I live Near Santa Cruz, Ca. About an hour 1/2 south of San Francisco.


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

Sorry about the late response. A power steering only car for 66 has the following-
8 inch (2 groove) water pump pulley
7 1/4 inch (2 groove) balancer pulley
5 7/8 inch power steering pulley


----------

